# Petco rat manor pictures?



## CuteRat2 (Sep 20, 2013)

Can you please post pictures of your petco rat manor, I need ideas for setups.


----------



## Phantom (Apr 4, 2012)

I used to have a rat manor. I went through multiple set-ups. This is just one of those many set-ups.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Mine's a mess right now but I'll try after I clean it and wash fabric


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Here's my current setup. I've trashed the tissue box and moved the tube that's on the bottom level up to where the box was. I'm hoping to add a wheel soon and a wooden house. Mine spend 90% of their time in the top level.


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Where'd you get the circular hanging toy? I like it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Whoops. @artgecko


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

Here's mine.


----------



## rattiblue1 (Dec 25, 2013)

This is how mine used to look like.... under construction


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Lesti- I think either amazon or drsfoster and smith. I know it looks cool, but I've yet to see them play with it.  Honestly their favorite thing in the whole cage was the old tissue box.

I got my wheel in and am hating the lack of a top opening big enough to put it in. I'll have to cram it downstairs somehow.

Minky- very nice hammocks in the top portion of your cage! Did you make them or buy them from someone?


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

The large one is a lotus hammock that was made for me by Chelsey's Cozies (http://chelseyscozies.com) - She does very high quality work. I can't believe how well they're holding up through multiple washes. She also made the pocket hammock on the bottom. It's not very visible in that photo, but it's huge and sturdy and they love it!


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I also want to suggest using mini bungee cords to hold the doors open at 90 degree angles. This makes a little platform for the rat to sit on. If you don't have the little bungee cords, you can use a ribbon or a cord to make a "drawbridge" so the door can hang open at 90 degrees. 

I have my Wodent Wheel attached with zip ties to the top of the cage (Darla kept pushing it off before). This solves the problem of where to put the wheel. I just leave the doors open while I'm home, and they can go up to the top whenever they like.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks Minky- Her stuff looks awesome! I'll have to try her out. She has soooo many fabrics to choose from!


----------



## Lesti (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks artgecko, lol mine don't really play with their bird toys either, but they do chew them a bit. Oh, and I've been doing that with the doors for a while, it really is nice!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

